# Broken knob 2010 VW golf Head/Fog light switch removal



## Carmenvw (Mar 20, 2019)

How do I remove my fog/Head light switch? The knob came off when I was turning the lights off normally. Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMrKong (Dec 23, 2018)

Carmenvw said:


> How do I remove my fog/Head light switch? The knob came off when I was turning the lights off normally. Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]Your in the wrong place. This is for Motorsport related posts.
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Carmenvw said:


> How do I remove my fog/Head light switch? The knob came off when I was turning the lights off normally. Please help....[/QUOTE]
> 
> Just reach up from behind and unsnap it.


----------

